# Questions From Newbie



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm picking up my new 27RSDS on Saturday from General RV. Any advice as to what I should look over outside of the PDI? I have to say, the trailer came in last week so I went to take a sneak peek at it and did have some concerns. Inside, there was a patch job where it looked as if someone at the factory punched a hole in the rear slide wall. The spackling was still on the wall and not even painted. That concerned me. Also, one of the wood strips that covers the seams in the ceiling was cracked and hanging down. Further, there were numerous areas where paint was missing on the walls/door in the interior. Seems odd to me especially since Keystone is supposed to do a quality check once the unit was built. As for the outside, the decals did not look fully adhered to the unit and were peeling off in some spots. Did mine miss the quality check or do they let junk like that slip out the door as "normal" at Keystone. Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated. I am hopeful that General RV will fix these issues but still have concerns over spotty work done on the trailer when it was built.

A concerned new Outback owner.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Well Ray, I wouldn't be accepting something with those kinds of issues - but some of that stuff might be normal wear and tear from the delivery, that the dealer gets paid to take care of. I have no idea, other than I know that car dealerships used to do quite a bit of repair on new cars that they got in (not so much, now that the cars are wrapped in protective plastic and transported in covered trailers). Hopefully when you show up for your PDI those problems will all be gone. Bring a camera if you can - there could be some minor issues that you wouldn't reject the trailer over, but you still want fixed.

Good luck


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ray,

These issues sound like they are cosmetic and easy fixes for the dealer. Believe me when I say that ours had some minor issues right off the bat that had to be taken care of at a later date. They will fix what they can before you take delivery, and you can just make a list for the rest to be fixed during a warranty repair session.

I would wait and see what happens on Saturday. General RV may have everything in order and you would never have known the difference if you hadn't gotten a sneak peak. You can always refuse delivery if worse comes to worse


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Everything they said! Plus, 1 bit of advice that someone here gave me as I was heading into our PDI. Do your physical inspection (including checking to be sure all working mechanisms - work) BEFORE you sign any papers. If they say something like "Our financing guy has to leave early today. Would you mind handling the paper work now and finishing the PDI later?" Don't do it. Once you sign the papers, YOU own the TT. Be sure you're satisfied with the condition of the TT before you sign anything  (you can always do the other "demo stuff" - how's the awning deploy, etc. - later.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Everything they said! Plus, 1 bit of advice that someone here gave me as I was heading into our PDI. Do your physical inspection (including checking to be sure all working mechanisms - work) BEFORE you sign any papers. If they say something like "Our financing guy has to leave early today. Would you mind handling the paper work now and finishing the PDI later?" Don't do it. Once you sign the papers, YOU own the TT. Be sure you're satisfied with the condition of the TT before you sign anything  (you can always do the other "demo stuff" - how's the awning deploy, etc. - later.


This is the best PDI advice period. Always delay signing / accepting ownership if issues are found with the working components of the trailer. The dealer still has incentive to make you happy prior to the legal transfer of ownership.... There is a fine line here though -cosmetic items should not hold up delivery -just require a work order / due bill created and incorporated in the sale paper trail.

Map Guy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ditto on what they said also check the build date on the side sticker to make sure your not getting some left over. If you get a bad feeling about it when you walk thru FIRST walk away from the deal don't sign for it unless you like it. I should have walked from a class a I bought and regreted not walking sure enough it spent a lot of time being fixed never again.

Good luck

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah, I'd check the date it was born, make sure it's not a Katrina tt that never got put into use and maybe sat for long time


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Ray said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm picking up my new 27RSDS on Saturday from General RV. Any advice as to what I should look over outside of the PDI? I have to say, the trailer came in last week so I went to take a sneak peek at it and did have some concerns. Inside, there was a patch job where it looked as if someone at the factory punched a hole in the rear slide wall. The spackling was still on the wall and not even painted. That concerned me. Also, one of the wood strips that covers the seams in the ceiling was cracked and hanging down. Further, there were numerous areas where paint was missing on the walls/door in the interior. Seems odd to me especially since Keystone is supposed to do a quality check once the unit was built. As for the outside, the decals did not look fully adhered to the unit and were peeling off in some spots. Did mine miss the quality check or do they let junk like that slip out the door as "normal" at Keystone. Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated. I am hopeful that General RV will fix these issues but still have concerns over spotty work done on the trailer when it was built.
> 
> A concerned new Outback owner.


When we picked up ours last June, the only thing we saw that was a problem were the decals were peeling off..the dealer said "we'll order you some new ones" and never did. Then when we took it out on our first trip right from the dealership, we had the same thing you described. The seam over the top bunk was hanging down. Not cool. Then it went down hill from there.







the rear queen slide (we have the 23rs) has handles to pull the bed out from the outside. Those started pulling away from the trailer. The crank on the hitch (dont know what its called, sorry) ended up breaking into pieces and had to be replaced. (after only using it for not even a month) the caulking around the bath tub started pulling away. One of the stoves elements didnt lite anymore. (when it did during the PDI) There ended up being a leak somewhere, cant remember where. I was SO upset I couldnt even deal with it or go in the trailer. My husband dealt with it all (bless his heart). Everytime we took a trip, once we got to where we were going, the trim around the dinette was always falling off. I love my Outback. I really really do. I was just very disappointed in Keystone. There were more things wrong, I wont get into it all. You get the idea. It was only 3mnths old by the time we had a huge list of warrenty work to get done.

THEN (sorry this is so long, I've been holding it in forever.) when we did go to take it in for warrenty work. We made a reservation @ Travelland in Chilliwack. They *knew* we didnt buy the trailer there when we made the appointment. It was a Wednesday, so my husband had to leave work at noon, come home hook up the trailer and drive it an hour to the dealership. He got there, and they basically told him they wouldnt touch the trailer, he didnt buy it from them. (we tried, they didnt have in what we wanted and it would of taken 6-8wks for it to come in and there was one on lot 5hrs away so we made a trip) so he had to hook up the trailer again and drive around with the trailer all afternoon (b/c he had work meetings all afternoon) with the trailer on during rush hour no less. What a nightmare.

Finally found someone who would do the work for us. They dont sell outbacks, but do sell Keystone. they have been GREAT to us. Fixed everything all up for us. it all looks good now, they did a great job! William guy who takes care of us there- is such an awesome guy!)

I am SOO sorry this has turned into quite the rant from me on your thread. I just want to tell you one more thing though. LOL 
we got it back from warrenty work end of March. Took it out right after that..the outside taps - broke. We didnt know until I found a TON of water inside the cupboard under the sink. UGH.

I wont even getinto anymore.







I am soo so so so sorry I ranted here on your thread.







(to all the regulars wondering where I've been for the last few months..ha ha..now you know why ..I was way too upset to even talk about it all. guess I was ready to let it all fly!)

I didnt even read anyones response to this yet. I really feel for you though. I know how upsetting it is to see your "baby" that is new, already have problems.

whew.
I really feel so bad for spewing here.
All in all Ray, you will love your Outback. I still love mine. Just not happy with Keystone. 
Much luck!!

Let us know how it all goes! I know I wasnt any help, hopfully - someone else is!!


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

We picked up our 27RSDS in March. I had my PDI list ready when we went to pick up the TT. First thing they wanted me to do was the contract. I told them no paper work gets done until I finished my inspection and was satisfied with the results. â€œBut Sir we have you scheduled for a1030 appt with our finance officer.â€







I finished the PDI, they corrected any problems we found and then we got down to the contract. I thought I did a pretty good PDI, but it was on the first trip about a week later I found what I missed. One stabilizer was missing, the blue hose to the outside kitchen had a crack in it, and after we took the outside table out of the box we found the corners had been dented in. Minor stuff, but even with a checklist I missed them. So take all the time you need and document everything for future warranty work if required. Good luck and enjoy the 27RSDS.









CEF


----------



## Diver Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

I Put a deposit on a 27rsds and we are scheduled to pick it up next week (800 mi trip)
The info posted on this site has been very educational for a newbie like me.
I hope our unit doesn't have as many problems and a local dealer will be easier to work with.
Diver Bill (new to site and new to outback rv)


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

[quote name='Ray' date='Apr 25 2007, 01:03 PM' post='211038']
Hello everyone,

I'm picking up my new 27RSDS on Saturday from General RV. Any advice as to what I should look over outside of the PDI? I have to say, the trailer came in last week so I went to take a sneak peek at it and did have some concerns. Inside, there was a patch job where it looked as if someone at the factory punched a hole in the rear slide wall. The spackling was still on the wall and not even painted. That concerned me. Also, one of the wood strips that covers the seams in the ceiling was cracked and hanging down. Further, there were numerous areas where paint was missing on the walls/door in the interior. Seems odd to me especially since Keystone is supposed to do a quality check once the unit was built. As for the outside, the decals did not look fully adhered to the unit and were peeling off in some spots. Did mine miss the quality check or do they let junk like that slip out the door as "normal" at Keystone. Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated. I am hopeful that General RV will fix these issues but still have concerns over spotty work done on the trailer when it was built.

A concerned new Outback owner.

Many thanks to all who gave me the great advice! I picked up my 27RSDS on Saturday and I'm happy to report that the trailer looked great. The dealer fixed 99% of my items and cleaned it up beautifully. I was very impressed with the delivery and repairs done. The only one item remaining was a cabinet cover that needed replacing due to some scratches on the paint. The part was ordered and will be fixed soon. I also found a couple very small items this weekend and I am putting a list together to take back in a few weeks. As it turns out, the initial items were all cosmetic and were easily fixed. Far as I can tell with the dealers backing, everything works as it should and no additional repairs or adjustments were needed straight from the factory. The dealer also did a nice job installing/adjusting my Reese Dual Cam hitch and the trailer tows real nice. Got the Prodigy brake controller too. The rig goes well together with my 2007 GMC Yukon and makes a nice towing package.

If I can give any future advice to anyone I would say, make sure you are 110% comfortable with the dealer with whom you are purchasing your RV. That has to be the most important piece of purchasing an RV altogether. My dealer made sure of my satisfaction and that surely is because he appreciates my business and word of mouth advertising. There was absolutely no pressure to sign and we completed the PDI before even handing over the check. Thanks again to all who responded to my initial message. Sure is nice to have support on this site.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ray said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm picking up my new 27RSDS on Saturday from General RV. Any advice as to what I should look over outside of the PDI? I have to say, the trailer came in last week so I went to take a sneak peek at it and did have some concerns. Inside, there was a patch job where it looked as if someone at the factory punched a hole in the rear slide wall. The spackling was still on the wall and not even painted. That concerned me. Also, one of the wood strips that covers the seams in the ceiling was cracked and hanging down. Further, there were numerous areas where paint was missing on the walls/door in the interior. Seems odd to me especially since Keystone is supposed to do a quality check once the unit was built. As for the outside, the decals did not look fully adhered to the unit and were peeling off in some spots. Did mine miss the quality check or do they let junk like that slip out the door as "normal" at Keystone. Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated. I am hopeful that General RV will fix these issues but still have concerns over spotty work done on the trailer when it was built.
> 
> ...


AND you have the best trailer !


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ray,

I'm glad to hear that you were well taken care of by your dealer.
It's always a good feeling to come home happy!

Now get out there and go camping!


----------

